# American flag is a sign of hate



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting pretty damn tired of this new college kid generation. "all the professors agreed with him" & 60% of the students agreed... WTF?


How are these people so damn stupid?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 4, 2015)

Anti-American, anti-military leftist college kids and professors are nothing new. I remember when they were waving Viet Cong flags and praising Ho Chi Minh, Mao and Che when other young Americans were fighting Communists in SE Asia. It's considered chic to be a leftist revolutionary on many campuses, especially those in California, and it's almost a tradition.

My brother,  If I let stupid shit like this get to me, I would've blown my head off (or somebody else's) long ago. It's a freak show. Sit back, eat the popcorn and wait for Caitlyn Jenner to change back into a dude.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 4, 2015)

Maybe I'm reading into this too much - but I feel like Ami Horowitz is just passively mocking the guy. All of his questions lead him into a rabbit hole of contradicting ideologies.

"Why did your mom come to this country"
"Is she proud you are receiving an education from such a fantastic institution?"
"So your brother is living a great life.."
"Are you using financial aid?"

Freedom of speech is entitled to all which allows me to laugh at these idiots.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ami, is a satire reporter. He is making fun of the dude.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 5, 2015)

"White people will no longer be the majority" *applause follows*

Oh yeah, that's some fine anti-racism there alright.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 5, 2015)

Lots'o'lols @ those dipshits


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2015)

My face is a sign of hate.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 5, 2015)

He is a tool.


----------



## Brill (Sep 19, 2015)

@Etype This is how the Balkans handle signs of ?hate?.

Flags of Croatia, Bosnia, Serbia, and Albania.

(Nationalists? I shove them in the butt)


----------



## Etype (Sep 19, 2015)

lindy said:


> @Etype This is how the Balkans handle signs of ?hate?.
> 
> Flags of Croatia, Bosnia, Serbia, and Albania.
> 
> (Nationalists? I shove them in the butt)


Just did a Google image search for 'American flag body paint.' 

It's full of win.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've worked security and event support for a few Governor Walker events at WI State Fair Park, including his latest reelection party (where I naturally expected to see protests), and the Bucks arena signing during the last Fair (where I realized these jackasses will protest ANYTHING with his name on it), and if these "enlightened" college kids put half the effort into finding a decent major in college as they did in to organizing protests, they wouldn't be waiting tables after graduation.

  Short of a Badger football game I can't go anywhere near the UW-Madison campus.  The smug is so thick you can slice it with a knife.


----------



## Etype (Sep 19, 2015)

JAB said:


> Getting pretty damn tired of this new college kid generation. "all the professors agreed with him" & 60% of the students agreed... WTF?
> 
> 
> How are these people so damn stupid?


"No relation to Che..."
That was a home run.


----------



## Brill (Sep 19, 2015)

Etype said:


> Just did a Google image search for 'American flag body paint.'
> 
> It's full of win.


You have some serious unresolved issues based on the above which brought back this image.


----------

